# Driver loft effect- 11.5 to 10.5 ?



## colint (Oct 25, 2009)

I wasn't in the market for a new driver, but borrowed a Titleist 909d Comp 10.5 with stiff shaft today and was absolutely nailing it (currently use reg flex Srixon). I drive OK with the Srixon, not very far, carry about 235, but usually in the fairway. If I try to wallop it goes all over the place.

With the 909, I could really smack it and it stayed pretty straight, guessing it's the shaft thats made the difference.

As you'd expect, I've come home looking to burn some cash ! I was using a 10.5 today but have found an 11.5 on sale, just wondering what difference you'd expect in distance terms with the increased loft


----------



## Imurg (Oct 25, 2009)

That extra degree could be the difference between spanking it miles and hitting it so high it never comes down. It all depends on the backspin you put on the ball. I used a 10/10.5 degree driver for years until I had a go on a launch monitor. It showed that I created too much backspin and needed a 9/9.5 degree to reign it in. If you can try one before going for it that might help.


----------



## RGDave (Oct 25, 2009)

As you'd expect, I've come home looking to burn some cash ! I was using a 10.5 today but have found an 11.5 on sale, just wondering what difference you'd expect in distance terms with the increased loft
		
Click to expand...

For me, hardly anything. 10 yards?


----------



## colint (Oct 25, 2009)

could be an expensive mistake going for the 11.5, think I'll stick to what I tried to today and get the 10.5. Cheers


----------



## RGDave (Oct 25, 2009)

could be an expensive mistake going for the 11.5, think I'll stick to what I tried to today and get the 10.5. Cheers
		
Click to expand...

Maybe, maybe not. SO much depends on how well and how far you hit it. Someone regularly hitting 275 might complain about losing a few yards. Someone lucky to get 250 might consider it an easier loft to deal with.

Only you (or a launch monitor) knows the truth. I know players who hit high balls with only 9 or 10 degrees. 11.5 for them would be worse.

I always come back to 12 degree drivers every time. I have a 10 and although it goes a bit further, I'd take the accuracy over distance any day.


----------



## USER1999 (Oct 26, 2009)

10 degrees for me goes about 150 yards up, and 150 yards along.

I would always buy what you have tried and know works, rather than take a gamble.

235 carry is a decent hit though.


----------



## colint (Oct 26, 2009)

I hit it quite low, unless I whack it but then it ends up on the next fairway !

the 11.5 is Â£100 cheaper (on Ebay), but going to wait until I can try them side by side. Not many places have the 11.5 in stiff, so might have to wait for a demo day. Credit card can breath a sigh of relief for now


----------



## Ethan (Oct 26, 2009)

I doubt it would make a lot of difference. If you hit 10 drives, I bet the launch angle varies by a lot more than 1 degree between them.

If you know that your launch angle with the 10.5 is optimal of on the high side, stick with it. If not, the 11.5 shouldn't make much difference and may even help.


----------



## RGDave (Oct 26, 2009)

Just to add some more to the mystery.

NB...this isn't necessarily for the OP...players with good (fast clubhead) swing speed and who create a lot of backspin can ignore!!

Ball speed is approx 1.5 times clubhead speed....however, as few of us rarely get this ratio, then a clubhead speed of 90-100 mph is going to offer a ball speed of around 130-150 mph. Taking 140 as an average, then the ideal launch is going to be between 13-16 degrees.

Too little loft on a driver is a problem, unless the technique you employ to hit the ball gives you a good launch. I can hit a 10* with a HL shaft and get 13-16 degrees....but not every time. A few don't get up, don't carry and rely on lots of run for distance. 
On my 12 degree, I might get too much launch (like 17+ degrees) but at least these ALL carry properly and are not daisy cutters. 

I realise some players DO get a decent launch every time with low lofted drivers but the "logic" in me suggests it's better to get the ball up every time, sometimes a bit high perhaps, but up and away properly. I think what a player might lose in distance is easily made up by a few% more accuracy and a degree or two too much launch as opposed to a degree or two too little.


----------



## colint (Oct 28, 2009)

Managed to find an 11.5 in stiff, but not the Titleist. Tried it anyway along with the matching 10.5. My best shots were with the 10.5, but I was more consistent with the 11.5, not quite as far but more shots "in the fairway".


----------



## RGDave (Oct 28, 2009)

Managed to find an 11.5 in stiff, but not the Titleist. Tried it anyway along with the matching 10.5. My best shots were with the 10.5, but I was more consistent with the 11.5, not quite as far but more shots "in the fairway".
		
Click to expand...

Great!   any decisions yet?


----------



## colint (Oct 28, 2009)

Yep, decision made. Went for the 11.5. Decided it's better to hit from 10 yards further back but in the fairway. With the stiff shaft, I'm hitting it further than my current driver anyway, so should be gaining some distance as well as accuracy

Thanks for the advice


----------



## RGDave (Oct 28, 2009)

I think you've done the right thing. I've been using even more loft for last two days (13) and hit some crackers. I know I swing it quite slow (90-95 mph) but the confidence I have with  more loft is worth it.


----------

